# Zymol at Waxstock



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Zymol will be represented by Morethanpolish at Waxstock, we have plenty of stock and almost a full product line-up. Including the very popular Glasur !

We're shown on the Plan as Race Glaze but as most folks know, I run both companies so we're on the same stand.

Looking forward to it


----------

